# diy filter with max bio capacity



## alfred14 (Aug 27, 2012)

So I am wanting to know why people dont use filter floss for bio filtration. I know it does mechanical filtration like a champ. its down fall is that it tends to compress over time, however you can fluff if back up some what. I would of corse use a realy good mechanical filtration first. So basically what do you think about using a 5 gallon bucket filled with filter floss for a bio filter? its Specific Surface Area would be allot.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

With sufficient mechanical filtration ahead of the floss, it should work fine. Problems will arise if the floss ends up saturated with organics, covering the bacteria and starving them of oxygen.


----------



## alfred14 (Aug 27, 2012)

so increase oxygenation in filter floss container. The weekly or so fluffing of floss. simply stirring it up and pulling back into a fluffy state would keep the organics from becoming to "saturated", to try and use the same terms. is this correct?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Fluffing or rinsing may be required depending on how well your mechanical filtration captures organics. Could be weekly, might be daily. Sounds like more work to me compared to standard biological filtration media.


----------



## alfred14 (Aug 27, 2012)

I would like to know if anyone else has used it as bio though. There has to be a reason. i mean i could literaly once a week take the lid off my filter and set return flow to go out to the flowers and then mash and fluff it all back up. then it would release any buildup while still not messing with the bacteria. Am i correct in that i will not drastically harm my bacteria by messing with the media as long as the media stay in the aquarium water?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

alfred14 said:


> I would like to know if anyone else has used it as bio though. There has to be a reason. i mean i could literaly once a week take the lid off my filter and set return flow to go out to the flowers and then mash and fluff it all back up. then it would release any buildup while still not messing with the bacteria.


It will work, but there's maintenance involved that's more time consuming than standard bio media, plus the mechanical filtration needs to be better than most standard filtration setups, hence why it's not a popular choice.



alfred14 said:


> Am i correct in that i will not drastically harm my bacteria by messing with the media as long as the media stay in the aquarium water?


Correct.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

fmueller, a member of this forum, uses filter floss exclusively in his Eheim canister(s) on one of his tanks. I read about it here

http://www.fmueller.com/home/aquaristic/125g/technology/filtration/


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Floss would be better used as a prefilter to remove solids before running the water through a substrate that doesn't compact and doesn't require all the maintenance.


----------

